# Eindrücke zu 1.9



## Virthu (2. Juni 2010)

Joa, da isser ja, der neue Patch. Schreibt mal, was ihr davon haltet, ob das leveln nun wirklich leichter geworden ist und ob euch vielleicht etwas neues aufgefallen ist, was verändert wurde.

Ich fang mal an. Neue Hüte sind recht toll bzw lustig - ab erst ab 51 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffen kombinieren ist recht teuer. Blaues 46er Buch + 30er goldenes = ca 750k... eww 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weibliche Wache in Kaisiniels Tempel hat entweder eine verrückte Anatomie oder die Rüstung soll als Waffe dienen - besser nicht ärgern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ah ja, an den Augen der Charaktere hat man etwas verändert, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Jedenfalls scheinen die von meiner Magierin das Licht zu reflektieren, sieht recht seltsam aus.


----------



## Crisisslash (3. Juni 2010)

Also ich konnte eine leichte Performence verbesserung spüren, es läuft jetzt alles bissel flüssiger als vorher.
Diese EXP Buffs sind nice, mit meinem Assa bekomme ich auf LVL 15 70% mehr EXP, 
weis jetzt nicht ob das nur für Mobs gilt oder auch für Quests da ich noch keine abgeschlossen habe mit den Buffs.

Aber was wurde aus der behauptung das man 3 oder bzw. sogar 4-fach jetzt mehr EXP bekommt ?
Das stand in einigen *Erfahrungsberichten* vom Testserver ?
Oder war das nur Testserver exclusive ?


----------



## Virthu (3. Juni 2010)

Crisisslash schrieb:


> Aber was wurde aus der behauptung das man 3 oder bzw. sogar 4-fach jetzt mehr EXP bekommt ?
> Das stand in einigen *Erfahrungsberichten* vom Testserver ?
> Oder war das nur Testserver exclusive ?



das war nur für den testserver gedacht.



im übrigen scheint die droprate in DP in der tat angehoben worden zu sein. bei mir in der gruppe gab es 2 mal gold und für jeden ein blaues teil. bei 2 anderen gruppen ebenso mindestens 2 mal gold. allerdings noch nicchts goldenes vom letzten boss bisher.
in theobomos soll es wohl auch besser droppen, wenn man den leuten glauben darf.


----------



## Silentpups (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr,

mir ist auf gefallen, als ich gestern SH Oben/Unten war, das auf jeden fall mehr Grüne sachen gedroppt sind und das ich das erste mal zwischen durch mein Inventar leeren musste da es voll war, im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen wurde die droppchance komplett angehoben bei allen sachen.

Ich hab noch ein paar questen in Theobomos angefangen, bringen jetzt alle um 2 mio also die wurden extrem angehoben, genau so für die handschuh quest in SH bekommt man jetzt über 800k vorher waren es 350k bin bis jetzt zufrieden:-)

Was mir noch Positiv aufgefallen ist, ist das suche Gruppen Fenster.

Wenn z.B eine gruppe für SH U/O sucht und ich mich in das such System Eingetragen habe, kommt auf den Display "Eine Übereinstimmung der Suche" oder so ähnlich alle 20 sec wenn man die suche nicht abbricht.

Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall das neue Suche Gruppen System zu benutzen, echt ein schönes Tool, muss man nur am Anfang ein wenig austesten wie es funktioniert


----------



## Crisisslash (3. Juni 2010)

Schade ich hab gedacht das bis zu einem bestimmten Level man diese 4 - fache EXP bekommt, 
das wäre sehr gut gewesen für Leute die jetzt nicht soviel Aion zocken können, es aber auf jedenfall sehr gerne spielen ( so wie ich^^ ).

Naja muss man halt durch es wird auch so gehen^^

Echt ? das is ja mal fett da freu ich mich schonmal drauf @ Virthu
Grüne Drops soll es doch auch öfters geben beim Questen hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Geige (3. Juni 2010)

Zu den Drops kann ich noch nix sagen, bin gerade am suchen =D

Die Gruppensuche funktion ist super, genau wie in GW, die Gruppensuche ist wesentlich einfacher geworden.
Die Daily_Quests sind das beste was Aion passieren konnte, die heutige Quest war in den
Core oder den Oberen Abyss gehen und 5 Gegner umzubringen, ich habe selten soviel PvP aktion im Abyss 
erlebt, der wird damit richtig belebt.
Waffenfusion ist super, bringt einiges, ist aber Recht teuer, Betoni-Waffe + Aegirs-Juwel hat mich knapp 1 Millionen Kinah
gekostet.
Skalierung der Pets ist nicht schlecht, anstatt 700 Magieverstärung vom Wasserpet, jetzt 800+, die Schadenserhöhung
ist nicht zu verachten.
Das neuen Skillaussehen ist hübsch, man erkennt sie viel besser!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (3. Juni 2010)

wie siehts eig so aus jz mim lvln von der quest anzahl und exp höhe her.. ab wann merkt man des?


----------



## Stancer (3. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe aber die EXP-Erhöhung ist nicht zu gross. Es soll bloss kein WoW² werden, wo man brav das Gehirn ausschalten kann und trotzdem mit Belohnungen überhäuft wird !

Kann den Patch leider erst in 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren, da ich die Woche noch unterwegs bin.


----------



## Ts_Marie (4. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber die EXP-Erhöhung ist nicht zu gross. Es soll bloss kein WoW² werden, wo man brav das Gehirn ausschalten kann und trotzdem mit Belohnungen überhäuft wird !
> 
> Kann den Patch leider erst in 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren, da ich die Woche noch unterwegs bin.



Ich wüste nicht was eine erhöhung der quest exp (besonders eine erhöhung in die richtung, das das erfüllen von quest mehr sinn macht als sinnlos mobs zu grinden) ein wow2 wär wie du es so gern nennst, und besonders, warum ich dann dabei das hirn ausschalten könnte, ich glaub das ist dann doch eher von der schwere der kämpfe abhängig (wo man sagen muss, auch da ist Aion im level bereich auch nicht grad die herausforderung, und selbst als jäger musst ich mich nicht wirklich konzentrieren) 

Überhäuft werden ist eine Sache, für das erfüllen von aufgaben und Dungen absolut 0 zu kriegen ist wiederum eine andere, Es ist ein schmaler grad auf den man wandelt und jeder empfindet es auch hierbei anders, wenn ich in meiner Freizeit zum beispiel 5 stunden auf den Kopf haue, möchte ich dafür auch belohnt werden, und die "ich krieg jetzt schneller was das ist wow 2!!!" keule wird in letzter zeit viel zu oft ausgepackt sobald was verleichtert wird, und ob ich jetzt 9 stunden im abyss was grinden muss oder 3 stunden macht für mich einen gewaltigen unterschied, Ich hab lieber eine angenehme levelkurve und dann spannenden und fördernden High-end Content als zähes stupides und langweiliges knöpfledrücken über 2 monate bis ich endlich level 50 bin und dann den vorhandenen endcontent spielen zu könn, ich bin zwar ein mensch der gern levelt, aber da bietet aion einfach nicht genug damit man sagen kann " wow, das leveln bietet mir jetzt so viel" in spielen wie herr der ringe oder Conan wird da einen mehr geboten, und die könnten sich eben auch längere level zeiten erlauben.

Was Natürlich auch wieder ansichtssache ist, Wärent ich es als anspruchslos empfinde, können das andere auch wieder anders sehen.


----------



## Hinzursonne (4. Juni 2010)

Es gibt glaub ich keine merkliche Erhöhung der Quest EP man bekommt jetzt einiges mehr für die wiederholbaren die lohnt es sich jetzt öfters mitzumachen. Was oben beschrieben wurde ist die Energie der Erleichterung (glaub ich) wenn man nicht so zügig vorran kommt bekommt man einen Buff der 30% mehr EP gibt für Quests, Mobs, Sammeln etc.. (Das ist auf jedenfall ne saubere Sache für Leute die nicht so oft zocken)


----------



## Silentpups (4. Juni 2010)

ich muss sagen das ich es richtig merkt das es mehr xp gibt für die questen, und es auch so ist, fast 100% Aufschlag für die questen in Theobomo, und du kannst sie bis zu 30 mal machen zum teil, bekommst du für eine quest 2Mio Erfahrung das war vorher 1 Mio weis ich genau, da ich die quest vor den Update extra nicht abgegeben hab.

Und auch für das killen von Mobs gibt es spürbar mehr Erfahrung auf jeden fall.




Das level geht auf jeden fall viel besser von der Hand jeden falls im Levelbereich 45+


----------



## Geige (4. Juni 2010)

Das trffts mMn recht gut:



> Meinen erster Verdacht hat sich am ersten Spieltag von 1.9 betätigt:
> 
> Dieser Patch ist Ncsofts Mittel alle Spieler auf einen gleichen/hohen Equiptstandart zu bringen, das bemerkt man nicht nur durch das neue Dredgion ( Gewinnen bis zu 7,5k Points/Verlieren 3k aufwärts), sondern auch an der extremen droprate von Blut in Festungsini's und im offenem Gelände, sowie an der unerwartet stark erhöhten Dropchance in Poeta (wo 1 Goldenes Item pro run fast schon lachhaft wenig ist).
> 
> ...



High Level PvP dürfte in ca 4 Wochen wesentlich fairer sein!


----------



## StrokeOfFate (4. Juni 2010)

Für mich hat Aion mit 1.9 seinen Charme verloren. Hab vor allem gezockt, damit ich lange leveln kann. Jetzt ist es nur mehr lachhaft. Tja, auch mit der Erhöhung der Droprate sei alles gesagt. Individualität und Charakterentwicklung darf nicht nur von einer Seite gegeben sein, sonst ergeben sich langfristig Streitereien, wie wir es schon aus WoW kennen. Ich wünsche aber auf jeden Fall den Leuten Spaß, die diese Änderung toll finden, ich rede hier auf keinen Fall Aion schlecht. Ich habs selbst seit RElease hier gezockt.

Viel Spaß noch in der Welt von Aion und haltet euch von Asmos fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (4. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber die EXP-Erhöhung ist nicht zu gross. Es soll bloss kein WoW² werden, wo man brav das Gehirn ausschalten kann und trotzdem mit Belohnungen überhäuft wird !
> 
> Kann den Patch leider erst in 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren, da ich die Woche noch unterwegs bin.



Ich frag mich wieso das längere Leveln denn ein Spiel "besser" macht, als eins wo es schneller geht?
Leveln ist auch in Aion keine Herrausforderung und dauert nur viel länger. Wo ist da der Sinn?

/ironie
Lieber es so einstellen, dass man bis level 50 mindestens ein Jahr braucht (dauer zocken), damit man nur mit 
absoluten dauer Zocker im Highendbereich zockt, die sicher ihre Klasse spielen können und keine Noobs sind?^^


----------



## Silentpups (4. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen das es mir jetzt echt gut gefällt mit den leveln, ich finde nicht das es zu schnell geht und ich finde auch nicht das es zu langsam geht, mir ist es auch lieber wenn das leveln ein wenig schneller von der Hand geht, genau so wie es jetzt ist, ist es für mich perfekt, und ich denke für die Mehrheit ist es auch so besser.


----------



## Stancer (4. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso das längere Leveln denn ein Spiel "besser" macht, als eins wo es schneller geht?
> Leveln ist auch in Aion keine Herrausforderung und dauert nur viel länger. Wo ist da der Sinn?
> 
> /ironie
> ...



Man kann die Frage auch anders herum stellen. Wieso wird ein Spiel durch schnelleres Leveln besser ?

Ich lese hier immer "Ich will belohnt werden für die Zeit, die ich investiere". Das ist so ziemlich genau das wohin sich die Spieler entwickelt haben, nämlich das sie Spiele als Arbeit betrachten und dafür "bezahlt" werden wollen. Die einzige Belohnung in einem Spiel ist aber der Spielspass und ich habe auch Spielspass ohne das ich für 5 Monster kloppen sofort mit einem Levelup belohnt werde.

Wir reden hier halt über eine Freizeitbeschäftigung... ein Hobby.... und keine Arbeit !!!


----------



## Virthu (4. Juni 2010)

mal etwas anderes, was nicht mit dem leveln zu tun hat. es gibt fürs pve irre viele aps. gestern 2x dred gemacht(1x verloren, 1x gewonnen) und DP = bäm, 14k ap dafür. total irre. es gibt ja zum glück noch diese daily quest für 40+, weshalb man in den abyss latschen muss, sonst gäbe es vermutlich keinen mehr, der pvp macht.

edit:
@stancer: kommt darauf an, wie schnell. ich habe für meinen ersten 50er ca 4 monate recht intensives spielen gebraucht. von 35 bis 48 musste ich pvp quasi einstellen, da damalige spielmechanik pvp für einen sorc bei levelunterschied einfach nur ruiniert hat. wenn man jetzt statt 4 monaten nur noch 2-3 benötigt, wenn man sich aufs leveln konzentriert, werden mehr leute 50, machen pvp und es gibt auch am oberen ende schlichtweg mehr action. ausserdem kann man wenigstens mit gutem gewissen einen oder anderen char hochleveln, ohne sich vom main komplett zu verabschieden, wenn man einigermassen schnell sein will.


----------



## Geige (4. Juni 2010)

Naja Dredgion ist ja kein PvE und ja du ahst Recht man bekommt massig Ap für Dred.

Spätestens mit 2.0 wird open-PvP in Aion richtig aufleben!


----------



## tamirok (4. Juni 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Naja Dredgion ist ja kein PvE und ja du ahst Recht man bekommt massig Ap für Dred.
> 
> Spätestens mit 2.0 wird open-PvP in Aion richtig aufleben!




hoffentlich!^^


----------



## Silentpups (4. Juni 2010)

ich finde es super das man mehr AP kommt, da ich echt nicht so viel zeit zum zocken immer habe, aber die 40 Minuten findet man immer mal am Tag, finde die Änderung einfach super:-)


----------



## La Saint (4. Juni 2010)

Eindrücke zu 1.9:

*Negativ:*


Im Handelsfenster läßt sich nicht mehr mit Shift+Rechte Maustaste ein Stack splitten. Man muß dazu das Handelsfenster erst schließen, im Inventar splitten und kann dann seinen gesplitteten Stack posten. Das verdoppelt schlicht den Zeitaufwand für das Handeln.
Im Fenster zur Eingabe des Verkaufspreises sind die Buttons für die Nullen nicht mehr richtig beschriftet. Im worsed case verkauft man dann seine Sachen für ein Zehntel oder ein Hunderstel des regulären Preises.
Die Farbe der Skill-Icons wurde geändert. Auf Barbi-Puppenstuben-freundliche Bonbonfarben. Besonders schön ist bei meiner Klerikerin die Combo "Zerschmettern" --> "Donnerschlag" --> "Entladung". Das startet mit einem freundlichen Pink, wechselt dann zu einem kräftigen Alt Rosa und endet bei einem hellen Aubergine. Vermutlich werde ich die Buttons umordnen. Das Türkis der Heilzauber beißt sich doch zu sehr mit dem Orange der Aufhebungszauber.
*Positiv:*


Die XP der Questbelohnung wurde vom Gegenwert eines Mobs auf den Gegenwert von 10 Mobs erhöht. Größenordnungsmäßig. Und es schwankt natürlich. Dadurch lohnt es sich auch mal eine Quest anzunehmen, für die man etwas weiter laufen muß.
Man bekommt jetzt für wiederholbare Quests fast immer eine nützliche Endbelohnung
Die Droprate für Items ist drastisch hochgedreht worden. Schon beim ganz normalen Questen mit in verschiedenen Levelbereichen sind mehrfach grüne und weiße Items gedropped. Einige sogar brauchbar für den jeweiligen Char.
*Vorläufiges Fazit:*

Auch NCSoft kocht nur mit Wasser, wie die bis jetzt entdeckten Bugs zeigen. Aber es hat GottSeiDank nicht die Qualität von Blizzard-WoW-Updates. 

Da war zum Schluß ein angekündigter Patch kein Grund mehr zur Vorfreude. Eher ein Anlaß zu Heulen und Zähneklappern. Die bange Frage war nämlich, was wird diesmal an nützlichen oder liebgewonneen Features den Bach runter gehen. Blizzard war und ist in diesen Dingen absolut schmerzbefreit. Die machen mit einem Federstrich die Arbeit der Spieler von Wochen und Monaten kaputt, ohne die Änderung überhaupt in den Patchnotes aufzuführen. Die Beispiele dafür sind endlos.

Da nehme ich die neuen Bonbon-Buttons bei Aion doch gern in Kauf ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nexarius (4. Juni 2010)

haha noch einer der seine Skills nach der Farbe ordnet :-D

Ja bei mir kommen auch die schön geordnet in die Leiste bevor ich da quer durch den Regenbogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich aber brennend interessiert:

Wie viel mehr Quests gibt es denn? Merkt man, dass es mehr Quests gibt? Oder sind es im Durchschnitt so 1 Quest pro Lager? 

Wie ist das Verhältnis von EP Mob - EP Quest - EP Levelaufstieg? Wäre da einer so nett mir ein Beispiel zu nennen?

( Mein Beispiel vom Aion Start: EP Mob: 20.000 - EP Quest 250.000 - EP Levelaufstieg 5.000.000 ( war glaub ich irgendwas bei Stufe 30 rum ) )


----------



## Braamséry (5. Juni 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso das längere Leveln denn ein Spiel "besser" macht, als eins wo es schneller geht?
> Leveln ist auch in Aion keine Herrausforderung und dauert nur viel länger. Wo ist da der Sinn?
> 
> /ironie
> ...






Stancer schrieb:


> Man kann die Frage auch anders herum stellen. Wieso wird ein Spiel durch schnelleres Leveln besser ?
> 
> Ich lese hier immer "Ich will belohnt werden für die Zeit, die ich investiere". Das ist so ziemlich genau das wohin sich die Spieler entwickelt haben, nämlich das sie Spiele als Arbeit betrachten und dafür "bezahlt" werden wollen. Die einzige Belohnung in einem Spiel ist aber der Spielspass und ich habe auch Spielspass ohne das ich für 5 Monster kloppen sofort mit einem Levelup belohnt werde.
> 
> Wir reden hier halt über eine Freizeitbeschäftigung... ein Hobby.... und keine Arbeit !!!



Um das mal mit WoW zu vergleichen:

Mit der Hälfte der Klassen kann man in WoW mit 3 Fähigkeiten sehr locker und sehr schnell leveln. Man muss also seine Klasse nicht im geringsten beherrschen kommt aber trotzdem sehr sehr schnell durch.

In Aion muss man (z.B. als Hunter) wirklich alle Fähigkeiten einsetzen damit man gut und schnell leveln kann. 

Wobei in WoW wirklich viele rumrennen, die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen.
In Aion gibt es das weniger, weil man ohne ale Fähigkeiten auf dauer nur schwer weiterkommt.


----------



## Geige (5. Juni 2010)

Aion macht in Punkto Fertigkeiten auch einiges besser, in WoW braucht eine
komplexe Klasse 4 Fertigkeiten, 1ne zum spamen 3 je nach Bedarf, bzw anch CD.
in Aion ist das anders jede Klasse braucht um einigermassen um die runden zu kommen
7-8 Fertigkeiten ständig, und je nach Bedarf noch X-Fähigkeiten mehr, mit dauerspamen ist da nicht viel
zu erreichen, das ist es was Aion im vergleich zu WoW um so vieles besser macht!


----------



## Nexarius (5. Juni 2010)

Naja was macht Aion denn besser? Nur weil man mehr Fähigkeiten benutzt, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass das System besser ist, oder etwa doch?

Siehe Kettenskills, die sind doch absolut nutzlos - was ist der Unterschied ob ich jetzt die Skills "verkette" und die Reihenfolge zu einer Bedingung mache, als wenn ich sie selbstständig als "Kette" ( bzw. als Rotation ) aneinander reihe? 

Das macht die einzelnen Skills nicht nützlicher oder brauchbarer - ich hab in WoW nunmal nur 3-4 Fähigkeiten auf die ich mich ( durch die Skillung bedingt wohlgemerkt! ) beschränke - warum auch nicht? Wenn ich nunmal + Feuerschaden geskillt habe, wieso sollte ich dann Frostzauber benutzen? 

In Aion benutzt man querbeet alles durch was man hat, ich merks an meinem Zauberer: Flammenpfeil -> Brand -> Feuerkäfig -> Eiskette -> Flammenpfeil -> Flammenharpune -> Flamme der Hölle -> Flugbindung -> Feuerschuss -> Flammenharpune -> Flammenpfeil und so weiter und sofort - und was genau macht das jetzt besser als z.B. WoW oder AoC?

Das Problem ist, in Aion kannst du deine Skills nicht verbessern - die Stigmas sind teilweise ganz nett aber sonst? Nirgends ein + Crit auf Flammenharpune oder + Schaden auf Flamme der Hölle, nicht mal mehr Schaden auf eine bestimmte Zaubergruppe - das alleine ist der Grund wieso man die ganzen Zauber durchbenutzt - mal abgesehen von den teilweise echt unnötigen CD´s - würde man 20% mehr Schaden auf magischen Feuerschaden erhalten, würde mal wohl kaum Erd / Blitz / Wasser Skills benutzen, oder etwa doch? ( Außer die Situation erfordert es gerade )




[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]( Und nein das ist kein Angriff auf Aion und schon garnicht auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )[/font]


----------



## Stancer (5. Juni 2010)

Ob man seine Skills rotiert oder nicht kommt wenn eh nur im PvP zum tragen. Im PvE isses wie du schon sagtest wurscht.

Im PvP isses das aber nicht mehr. Durch die grosse Auswahl an Skills ist man sehr flexibel allerdings muss auch der Spieler in der Lage sein, diese Flexibilität zu nutzen. D.h. man muss den Gegner beobachten und schauen was er macht. Es bringt nichts z.b. direkt am Anfang als Jäger seinen 100% Ausweichen gegen einen Beschwörer zu nutzen. Man wartet bis man sieht, das der Gegner dabei ist nen Fear zu zaubern.

Eben das macht Aion für mich anspruchsvoller. Und ein Spieler der seine Skills Situationsbedingt einsetzt gewinnt gegen einen gleichwertigen Spieler (Items) eigentlich immer, wenn dieser nur eine Rotation fährt. Aber kommen natürlich noch jede Menge andere Faktoren hinzu aber sowas kann schon mal das Zünglein an der Waage sein !


----------



## Nvidea (5. Juni 2010)

Wieso vergleicht ihr Wow und aion miteinander das sind 2 unterschiedliche MMos die sich untereinander nders spielen . und mal so am rande wieso spielst du aion wenn dir wow besser gefällt ? Naja soll ja deine entscheidung sein . Ich habe auch seit jahren wow gespielt abe rnun damit aufgehört und nun nurnoch aion zuspielen . wo ich aion austestete ( da spielte ich noch wow ) gefiel mir es einfach nicht da ich einfach zu sehr gewöhnt an der einfachheit von wow war, da ich aber nun aion einfach so spiele wie es nun kommt macht es einfach mehr spaß als wow ( für mich) . 

*Zum Thema : Der Patch find ich bishher einfach super . Das leveln geht nun ein bissel schneller was ich auch gut finde, ich finde eigentlich alles gut was ich über diesen patch bisher gelesen habe.

Wa sich sehr gut finde was abe rnicht nötig gewesen wäre das neue Pflanzen aussehen einiger pflanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Nexarius (5. Juni 2010)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] und mal so am rande wieso spielst du aion wenn dir wow besser gefällt  "[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wo hab ich denn das behauptet? Ich hab nur gesagt dass es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen dem Fertigkeiten System in WoW ( Skills + Talenbäume & Verbesserungen ) und Aion ( Skills ) gibt. In der Tat finde ich die Individualität von Talentbäumen ( mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich an irgendwelche Einheitsbrei-Skillungen anpasst ) definitiv besser - und da gefallen mir nicht nur die WoW Talentbäume sondern auch die von AoC besser als das etwas stümperhaft wirkende Stigma-System in Aion. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ebenso finde ich es nicht schlecht, wenn man den Großteil seiner Fähigkeiten benutzt - was aber nicht zeitgleich heißt, dass ich es gut finde wenn ich pro Kampf 15 unterschiedliche Skills brauche, nur weil bestimmte Schlüsselfähigkeiten Cooldown haben. Ich verstehe z.B. nicht wieso Flammenpfeil eine Abklingzeit braucht - es gibt eigentlich sogut wie immer eine bessere Alternative als Flammenpfeil durchzuspammen, aber so hat der Skill einer Abklingzeit für mhm? ( ... gar nichts in meinen Augen )[/font]


----------



## Hinzursonne (5. Juni 2010)

Das is aber ganz ausserhalb sich eine 1-Knopfklasse zu wünschen... Um jetzt mal vergleiche mit WoW zu ziehn ist es deutlich angenehmer mehrere Skills zu nutzen damit sich nich ein Gefühl der Monotonie einstellt und 2) sind die Skillbäume nicht stümperhaft bei Aion... Sicher es gibt keine Riesenvielfalt mit 3 Talentbäumen jedoch kann man in WoW als DDler zum Beispiel auch garnich alle 3 Bäume nutzen so wie man will, weil nur DMG zählt und so und da fällt als Hunter zum Beispiel BM weg ;-)
Aber ist halt alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Geige (5. Juni 2010)

> und da gefallen mir nicht nur die WoW Talentbäume sondern auch die von AoC besser als das etwas stümperhaft wirkende Stigma-System in Aion.



Naja, in WoW konnte man sich, vorrausgesetzt man ist eingiermassen Mathematisch bewandert auf den %-Punkt ausrechnen
welche Skillung effektiver ist, wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat postet diese in einem X-Beliebigem Forum und nach ca 2 Wochen
hat jeder Spieler diese Skillung, wobei die meisten nichtmal denn Sinn, bzw die Absicht des Erstellers dahinter verstehen.
Im Aion´s Stigmasystem vergibt man keine Punkte auf Prozente mehr Schaden sondern auf richtige Fähigkeiten, welche Situations-und Spieltypabhängig mal
besser mal schlechter sind, niemand kann sich "das beste Stigmabiuld" aus einem Forum holen, es wird immer gleichwertige alternativen geben.
Natürlich gibt es schlüsselfertigkeiten, die man fast haben muss, aber das ist nunmal so (z.B Angstschrei).
Ich als Beschwörer stehe vor der entscheidung: Gehe ich auf Maximalen Schaden und verwandle mich in eine wandelnde Abrissbirne über mein Pet halte aber nix aus
oder gehe ich in den Debuffbaum mache etwas weniger "burst"Schaden habe dafür Fähigkeiten, die mich und meine Gruppe am Leben halten, oder Pfeife ich gar
ganz auf die Bäume und baue mir was eigenes, oder mache ich mir eine Hybridskillung, oder,oder, oder, ...
Ich hoffe es wurde klar was ich meinte!



> Anfang als Jäger seinen 100% Ausweichen gegen einen Beschwörer zu nutzen. Man wartet bis man sieht, das der Gegner dabei ist nen Fear zu zaubern.


Und hier kommen die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Spieler zum tragen, Fear ist angesetzt, ich erkenne sein Konzentriertes Ausweichen, breche Fear ab, 
mache Erosion, dem wird Widerstanden, ich caste Fear und schwups schon habe ich das Duell zu meinen Gunsten gedreht.
Das ist der Vorteil eines großen Skillpools!


----------



## Elathar (5. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber die EXP-Erhöhung ist nicht zu gross. Es soll bloss kein WoW² werden, wo man brav das Gehirn ausschalten kann und trotzdem mit Belohnungen überhäuft wird !
> 
> Kann den Patch leider erst in 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren, da ich die Woche noch unterwegs bin.




auch aion ist in sachen lvln " hirn aus schalten " ... wenn man 500+ die gleichen mobs kloppen muss ohne mühe für ein lvl up..


----------



## Shinar (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zum Patch 1.9:

1) Habt ihr das Gefühlt, dass die EP-Belohnungen für die Quests in allen Levelbereichen erhöht wurde, oder betrifft es nur bestimmte Quests?
2) Kann die Heilung jetzt critten oder gibt es jetzt +Heilung?
3) Wie hat sich der Patch 1.9 auf das PvP im Abyss ausgewirkt?


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> 1) Habt ihr das Gefühlt, dass die EP-Belohnungen für die Quests in allen Levelbereichen erhöht wurde, oder betrifft es nur bestimmte Quests?
> Ich denke das betrifft alle Level Bereiche, wobei 30+ und 45+ besonders herauszupicken sind!
> 
> 2) Kann die Heilung jetzt critten oder gibt es jetzt +Heilung?
> ...


----------



## Nexarius (6. Juni 2010)

Ja Geige ich kann dir sehr gut folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW / AoC und Aion haben einfach grundverschiedene Skillsysteme - in WoW / AoC verbessert man durch Talente seine vorhandenen Fähigkeiten ( teilweise erhält man ja auch neue Skills, aber nicht viele ) und in Aion verbessert man eben nicht die Vorhandenen sondern erhält eben Neue. Ich würde das mal wie folgt benennen:


Fähigkeit A: Talentbaum verstärkt Fähigkeit A ---> xA

Fähigkeit A: Stigma System gewährt durch vorangegangene Fähigkeit A eine neue Fähigkeit B ---> A+B


Beide haben mit Sicherheit ihre Vor- UND Nachteile.


Genau wie du sagtest gibt es nunmal diese Einheitsbrei-Skillungen in den genannten MMOs - spielen muss man die aber nicht, man kann auch mit anderen Skillungen zum Erfolg kommen ( außer man möchte High End Content raiden und "muss" dann zu den Skillungen greifen, weil es von einem verlangt wird ). 

@ Hinzursonne: Man kann BM spielen, man kann alles spielen wie man es selbst möchte - du kannst anstatt 50 Talentpunkte in Überleben nur 45 reinstecken und die anderen 5 woanders hin etc. - es liegt an einem selbst was man draus macht. Wenn man mit der Welle ( die leider ein riesen großer Tsunami in WoW ist ) schwimmen möchte, ist eben ein einsamer kleiner Felsen der sich dem in den Weg stellt nicht gerne gesehen... Individualität ftw!


----------



## Dakirah (6. Juni 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> auch aion ist in sachen lvln " hirn aus schalten " ... wenn man 500+ die gleichen mobs kloppen muss ohne mühe für ein lvl up..



Ich würde in Aion nie das Hirn ausschalten , weil du da nicht lange lebst.

Zum Patch: Was mich ein bisschen stört, ist die schnelle leveln. Die ganzen Exp Boni zählen auch auf die Quests. Sogar Handwerksquests werden damit berechnet. ;-(


----------



## Nexarius (6. Juni 2010)

Was mich noch sehr interessiert sind die crittenden Zauber - gibt es die jetzt wirklich? Und wie läuft das dann ab, um wie viel höher ist der Schaden der Zauber, wenn sie critten? ( Ich rede von Schadens-, nicht von Heilzaubern )


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2010)

> Beide haben mit Sicherheit ihre Vor- UND Nachteile.


Genau!



> Was mich noch sehr interessiert sind die crittenden Zauber - gibt es die jetzt wirklich? Und wie läuft das dann ab, um wie viel höher ist der Schaden der Zauber, wenn sie critten?



Ja die gibt es, die Krit Chance lässt sich aber (noch) nicht mit Manasteinen verbessern, der Grundwert liegt bei 5%, allzu hoch darüber
kommt man z.Z (also mit 1.9) nicht, klar es gibt Schmuck und Schriftrollen mit +Krit drauf, das macht aber nicht so viel aus!

Wieviel höher der Schaden ist kann ich prozentual jetzt nicht sagen, bei nem DoT pro Tick ca 400-600 Schaden mehr!


----------



## Shinar (6. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme an, es ist das gleiche mit +Heal, viele Gegenstände etc. wirds wohl noch nicht geben.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ob man seine Skills rotiert oder nicht kommt wenn eh nur im PvP zum tragen. Im PvE isses wie du schon sagtest wurscht.
> 
> Im PvP isses das aber nicht mehr. Durch die grosse Auswahl an Skills ist man sehr flexibel allerdings muss auch der Spieler in der Lage sein, diese Flexibilität zu nutzen. D.h. man muss den Gegner beobachten und schauen was er macht. Es bringt nichts z.b. direkt am Anfang als Jäger seinen 100% Ausweichen gegen einen Beschwörer zu nutzen. Man wartet bis man sieht, das der Gegner dabei ist nen Fear zu zaubern.
> 
> Eben das macht Aion für mich anspruchsvoller. Und ein Spieler der seine Skills Situationsbedingt einsetzt gewinnt gegen einen gleichwertigen Spieler (Items) eigentlich immer, wenn dieser nur eine Rotation fährt. Aber kommen natürlich noch jede Menge andere Faktoren hinzu aber sowas kann schon mal das Zünglein an der Waage sein !



Das klingt ja sehr nett, aber das ist in jedem MMO im PVP so. Wer mit interrupts oder ccs nicht auf den richtigen Moment wartet hat im PVP keine Chance gegen (wie du selbst sagst) itemmäßig gleichwertige Spieler. Verstehe nicht wie das Aion anspruchsvoller machen soll als z.b. WoW. Dort benützt man Bubble, Eisblock, Counterspell, Sheep, Instantirgendwas, Dk-Grip usw. usw. auch nicht einfach nur nach dem "Zufallsprinzip" oder einer fixen Rotation und falls man das tut, dann kriegt man furchtbar auf die Fresse. Auch in WAR, AoC, HDRO usw. ist das genauso der Fall.



Geige schrieb:


> Naja, in WoW konnte man sich, vorrausgesetzt man ist eingiermassen Mathematisch bewandert auf den %-Punkt ausrechnen welche Skillung effektiver ist, wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat postet diese in einem X-Beliebigem Forum und nach ca 2 Wochen hat jeder Spieler diese Skillung, wobei die meisten nichtmal denn Sinn, bzw die Absicht des Erstellers dahinter verstehen. Im Aion´s Stigmasystem vergibt man keine Punkte auf Prozente mehr Schaden sondern auf richtige Fähigkeiten, welche Situations-und Spieltypabhängig mal besser mal schlechter sind, niemand kann sich "das beste Stigmabiuld" aus einem Forum holen, es wird immer gleichwertige alternativen geben. Natürlich gibt es schlüsselfertigkeiten, die man fast haben muss, aber das ist nunmal so (z.B Angstschrei).
> Ich als Beschwörer stehe vor der entscheidung: Gehe ich auf Maximalen Schaden und verwandle mich in eine wandelnde Abrissbirne über mein Pet halte aber nix aus oder gehe ich in den Debuffbaum mache etwas weniger "burst"Schaden habe dafür Fähigkeiten, die mich und meine Gruppe am Leben halten, oder Pfeife ich gar<br>ganz auf die Bäume und baue mir was eigenes, oder mache ich mir eine Hybridskillung, oder,oder, oder, ...Ich hoffe es wurde klar was ich meinte!



Die Leute vergessen aber, dass nur bestimmte Teile von WoW so funktionieren. High End Raids und Arena, beides Systeme die es in kaum einem MMO sonst in dieser Ausgeprägtheit gibt (mit entsprechenden Races auf die Firstkills usw.). Rein für das PVE ist es nur eine Frage von Community-Effort bis jemand für deinen Beschwörer über Tests und Aufwand genau errechnet was nun mathematisch "am besten für den Raid" ist und ab dem Punkt dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis Leute das kopieren. Doch wenn es keinen PVE-Encounter gibt, der eine solche Optimierung erforderlich macht und dazu reizvoll genug ist den Aufwand auch zu rechtfertigen, wird es sowas einfach nicht geben.

In der Arena ist das genauso. Gäbe es 2v2 in Aion und 10000e Teams würden das spielen (weil ein entsprechender Anreiz in Form von Items geboten würde) würde man schnell sehen mit welchen "Builds" und welcher "Equipauslegung" die Beschwörer im 2v2 erfolgreich sind (und mit welchen Partnerklassen) und die Leute würden es kopieren.

Für ein BG in WoW ist keine bestimmte Skillung nötig um Spaß zu haben, viel Schaden zu machen oder viele Kills einzufahren. Auch für 1v1 sind oftmals die üblichen "Arenaskillungen" nicht die beste Wahl - schon gar nicht gegen alle Klassen. Doch umskillen kostet ja Zeit und Gold und kaum jemand hat interesse die beste 1v1 skillung zu finden (gegen bestimmte Klassen sogar).

Den Zwang erlegen sich immer Einzelspieler selbst auf oder lassen ihn sich von dem Wunsch "besser" zu sein auferlegen. WoW unterstützt dies entsprechend durch Ladder-PVP und Progression-Raids.



> Und hier kommen die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Spieler zum tragen, Fear ist angesetzt, ich erkenne sein Konzentriertes Ausweichen, breche Fear ab, <br>mache Erosion, dem wird Widerstanden, ich caste Fear und schwups schon habe ich das Duell zu meinen Gunsten gedreht. Das ist der Vorteil eines großen Skillpools!<br>



Auch hier gilt was ich schon zu Stancer gesagt habe. Das "WoW ist ein 2 Tasten Rota Spiel" - Gesabbel entbehrt im PVP jeglicher Grundlage. Es trifft einfach nicht zu oder wird ständig von Leuten verbreitet die vom PVP keine Ahnung haben oder in WoW nie welches betrieben haben außer 1x die Arena zu betreten oder im BG mit Feuerball-Spam herumgerannt sind. Solche Leute gibt es in Aion genauso und es sagt nichts über die Spielmechanik aus.

Gerade WoW wird doch immer vorgeworfen so "cc-lastig" im PVP zu sein und es kommt genau auf solche Dinge an wie du sie beschreibst. Man casted CC &gt; Pala bubble &gt; abbruch. Man casted fear &gt; weiß dass der gegnerische Mage CS ready hat und bricht vorzeitig ab um ihm sein CS ins "nichts" zu entlocken = fakecast usw. Als schami wartet man mit Totem der Erdung bis 0,1 sekunden bevor etwas "böses" das man erden will zu ende gecasted ist usw. Das einzige was man im PVP bei WoW vielleicht sagen kann ist, dass es "schneller" ist als bei den meisten anderen, weil schon 1 Fehler gerade in der Arena meist zum Tod führt. Andererseits habe ich bei Aion erlebt, dass man im Open-PVP gegen bestimmte Klassen sowieso keine Chance hat, wenn diese "firsthit" haben usw. und daneben auch wie in jedem MMO das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip greift und bei 1v1 mit ähnlichem Equip und ähnlichem "Skill" der Ausgang sowieso schon feststeht. Mit meinem Templer waren selbst auf Stufe 46 schon die 50er Assas kein Problem (außer sie waren im Equiplevel schon sehr sehr weit fortgeschritten) und auf Stufe 50 hatte ich aber gegen 47er Sorcs keine Chance, da die mich umnuken konnten bevor ich überhaupt das Absorbschild runterschlagen konnte (und bevor noob comments kommen wie "ranziehen" oder "umknocken" oder sowas: das alles geht nicht wenn es absorbed wird).

Es mag ja allerhand unterschiede geben zwischen Aion und WoW, doch diese systemischen die hier beschrieben werden sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Von der Spielweise, den Möglichkeiten, der Skillvielfalt usw. kann man bei Aion keinen objektiven Vorteil ausmachen. Der ist bestenfalls "gefühlt" von Leuten die von WoW frustriert sind (oder es einfach zu lange gespielt haben) oder das PVP dort nie kannten bzw. die Möglichkeiten nicht ausgeschöpft haben.

Aion hat keine Progression Raids und keine Arena. Entsprechend gibt es diese Community und das theorycrafting das durch solche Inhalte entsteht nicht. Das gefällt vielen Spielern weil sie sich dadurch weniger einem (imho imaginären oder selbst auferlegten) Konkurrenzdruck ausgesetzt fühlen. Ein Phänomen das man durch die Bank bei HDRO, AOC, Aion, WAR usw. ständig zu hören bekommt. Deshalb ist auch Arena so verhasst und jüngst auch Gearscore (auch wenn es nicht direkt etwas über den "skill" aussagen kann).

PS: Würde man in WoW Arena und (nach jetzigem Stand hardmodes) abschaffen und vlt. den normal Mode nochmal um 30% einfacher machen, dann würde man wohl binnen weniger Wochen eine (seit Classic) nie dagewesene Skillungsvielfalt erleben. Doch die Frage ist, ob es dann weiterhin 11 Mio Spieler halten könnte. Schließlich hätten die Arenajunkies keine Ziele mehr und die Progression-Gilden genausowenig. <br>


----------



## Cerom (6. Juni 2010)

La schrieb:


> Eindrücke zu 1.9:
> 
> *Negativ:*
> 
> ...




Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das jetzt sogar besser als vor dem Patch. Allerdings mußt du dazu ins VERKAUFEN-Fenster gehen. SHIFT+Rechtsklick und es öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem du die Menge eingeben kannst und den Einzelpreis. Der Gesamtpreis wird dann automatisch berechnet. So verkauft man nach Einzelpreis und muß nicht erst ausrechnen was den gerade das einzelne Teil kostet.


----------



## Virthu (6. Juni 2010)

habe gestern festgestellt, dass es blaue abyss ausrüstung schon ab level 25 zu kaufen gibt. rüstungen sind so gut wie grüne 30er teile, haben aber 5 sockel und kosten weniger. als stoffi kann man sich so mit ein paar teilen ein nettes set zusammenstellen, das von 25-27 bis 40 wunderbar ausreicht. 
ausserdem kann man die blauen 25er abyss-waffen prima zum kombinieren mit höherwertigen questbelohnungen oder sogar kromede drops nutzen. das dürfte das leveln zusätzlich stark beschleunigen. 

oh und noch etwas. bin nicht sicher, ob das nun zufall ist oder nicht, aber in 2 nochsana-runs gab es jedes mal einen blauen drop vom boss. fand ich ganz nett.


----------



## Shinar (6. Juni 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> habe gestern festgestellt, dass es blaue abyss ausrüstung schon ab level 25 zu kaufen gibt. rüstungen sind so gut wie grüne 30er teile, haben aber 5 sockel und kosten weniger. als stoffi kann man sich so mit ein paar teilen ein nettes set zusammenstellen, das von 25-27 bis 40 wunderbar ausreicht.
> ausserdem kann man die blauen 25er abyss-waffen prima zum kombinieren mit höherwertigen questbelohnungen oder sogar kromede drops nutzen. das dürfte das leveln zusätzlich stark beschleunigen.



Wer kann sich schon eine Abyss-Rüstung mit Level 25 leisten...


----------



## Virthu (6. Juni 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Wer kann sich schon eine Abyss-Rüstung mit Level 25 leisten...



abyss quests ab 25 machen, 10x die wiederholbare bei der ersten kleinen insel, dauert ev 1,5-2 std., die kampagnen quests inklusive der 30er, die sehr einfach sind, und dazu ca 10x die wiederholbare quest auf der 2ten insel. dazwischen 2x nochsana. ev noch einen asmo mitnehmen. oder mehrere, wenn man will. tadaa, man hat stufe 28 erreicht und hat 12k ap, womit man sich entweder handschuhe und schultern oder das oberteil holen kann. ausserdem jede menge stigma-scherben.

geht relativ einfach an 2 tagen, wenn man nicht darauf besteht, stur die nicht-abyss quests zu machen.

wie gesagt, 25er abyss rüstungen können unter umständen bis level 40 reichen - vor allem, wenn man eine kite-klasse spielt, wo es in erster linie auf hp und nebenstats wie krit, mboost oder (m)accuracy ankommt.


----------



## Geige (6. Juni 2010)

Und das ist aufjedenfall ne feine Sache, die nichtmal in den Patchnotes stand,
wenn es Abysskram ist dürfte sogar Dmg-reduce drauf sein, was auch zukünftige PvP
ausflüge leichter machen!


----------



## Simpley (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich denke, meine Frage passt hier am besten rein: Ist es empfehlenswert Aion wieder anzufangen( Gladiator, blau eq, auf 32)? Sind die Dailys schön gemacht?
Gibts es Gladis, die es hinkriegen, sorcer zu killen^^ und ist die Community immer noch so unglaublich nett?(Beispiel: Elyos warten, bis Asmos Bots umgehauen haben, bevor sie angreifen^^eine Klasse Geste)


----------



## Virthu (6. Juni 2010)

Simpley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich denke, meine Frage passt hier am besten rein: Ist es empfehlenswert Aion wieder anzufangen( Gladiator, blau eq, auf 32)? Sind die Dailys schön gemacht?
> Gibts es Gladis, die es hinkriegen, sorcer zu killen^^ und ist die Community immer noch so unglaublich nett?(Beispiel: Elyos warten, bis Asmos Bots umgehauen haben, bevor sie angreifen^^eine Klasse Geste)



hmm. die täglichen quests sind im grunde genommen auch nur "gehe hin, töte 10 mobs". geben aber deutlich mehr xp im vergleich zu früher.

gladis und deren pvp-potential? ich ziehe hin und wieder über die idiotenklasse ranger her... gladis sind in etwa so wie ranger, nur ohne reichweite. mit guter ausrüstung, richtiger sockelung und auf stufe 50 braucht man nicht wirklich viel können. einfach auf die tasten hauen und jemand stirbt im knockdown. bis dahin wird es weniger angenehm. 
es gab im übrigen aus meiner sicht als sorc für gladis einen ziemlich bescheurten buff, der sie alle 10 minuten 1 minute lang gegen bewegungseinschränkende effekte zu 50% resistent macht. als ob sie noch mehr faceroll-möglichkeiten bräuchten.

wegen jeweiliger spielerschaft auf den servern kann ich nicht besonders viel sagen. bots gibt es nicht(ich sehe zumindest keine offensichtlichen) und asmos, die in feindlichen gebieten rumeierrn, wollen einem eigentlich in erster linie ans leder. spieler an sich sind zumindest auf votan seite eigentlich sehr zivilisiert, auch wenn sich langsam eine gewisse spammer-schicht herausbildet, die zumindest bis jetzt nicht allzuviel einfluss auf das spielen in gruppen nimmt.
in gruppen wird gegrüsst, geredet - vor allem über ts3 - und man verabschiedet sich auch, so wie es sich gehört. vielleicht sind mir bisher die negativen erlebnisse auch einfach nur erspart geblieben, wer weiss.


ob es sich nun lohnt, wieder anzufangen - keine ahnung. so viel neues gab es nicht, leveln ist immer noch zäh im vergleich zu wow. wenn es dir nur ums leveln ging, dann ist es etwas besser geworden. vor allem wegen neuer flugwege, so dass man auch noch etwas einfacher zu den questorten kommt. aber es wird dennoch einige monate bis 50 brauchen.
am spielsprinzip hat sich nichts getan. levele bis 50, mache die paar inis, sammele ausrüstung und komm dir toll vor, weil in der charakterübersicht große zahlen zu sehen sind. eigeentlich wie in den meisten anderen pve spielen auch. für pvp gab es nicht wirklich etwas neues, imo. und neue inis etc gibt es erst gegen ende des jahres mit 2.0.
im grunde genommen, ist alles wie gehabt, nur einfacher und ein wenig schneller.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Juni 2010)

Ich selber spiele einen Feral Druiden sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP (WoW) und ich benutze ständig 5-9 Tasen und nun würd ich gerne wissen, ob das Spiel dadurch weniger Casual like wirkt? Ein Spiel auf die Fähigkeiten bzw. Auswahl zu reduzieren ist eh schwachsinnig denn in WoW gilt immer noch "Easy to learn - hard to master". Klar, nun komme viele und meinen Wotlk = Casual pur, aber dann hat man nicht hinter die Fassade geschaut denn nicht umsonst ist WoW in Sachen PvE einfach top. Über das PvP lässt sich streiten, aber es ist definitiv interessant.

Achja, natürlich gibt es Klassen, die überhaupt null Skill brauchen siehe WL,Hunter und Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jedem Aion-Spieler wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß.

PS.
Ich bin hier im Forum unterwegs, da ich mich für Aion interessiere falls ihr euch fragen solltet.^^


----------



## Dakirah (7. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele einen Feral Druiden sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP (WoW) und ich benutze ständig 5-9 Tasen und nun würd ich gerne wissen, ob das Spiel dadurch weniger Casual like wirkt? Ein Spiel auf die Fähigkeiten bzw. Auswahl zu reduzieren ist eh schwachsinnig denn in WoW gilt immer noch "Easy to learn - hard to master". Klar, nun komme viele und meinen Wotlk = Casual pur, aber dann hat man nicht hinter die Fassade geschaut denn nicht umsonst ist WoW in Sachen PvE einfach top. Über das PvP lässt sich streiten, aber es ist definitiv interessant.
> 
> Achja, natürlich gibt es Klassen, die überhaupt null Skill brauchen siehe WL,Hunter und Mage
> 
> ...



Also erstmal hab ich selber Feraldruide gespielt (Hatte 2 davon). Die Assasine in Aion spielt sich wie ein Feraldruide und nicht wie ein Schurke. bis hin zum Levelgefühl. Die Klasse kannst du einfach nur über Tastaturspielen, weil du ca 16 Fähigkeiten nutzt im Kampf. Was Aion so besonders und auch anspruchvoll mach sindn einfach 2 Ding. viele Fähigkeiten lösen Ketten aus, daß heisst es werden neue Fähigkeiten zeitweilig freigeschalten. Meist sind das 2-3. Du musst dich dann halt entscheiden ob du die mit dem Stun, oder die mit mehr Schaden oder die mit dem Verlangsamungseffekt einsetzt (als beispiel). Ausserdem gibt es keine Global cooldown, was dazuführt das man am Anfang des Kampfes meist mit dem Kopf erstmal über die Tastatur rollt ;-P Ist zwar nicht ganz so, aber ist auch bildlich gemeint. Du hast eben keine Fähigkeit, die du dauern einsetzen kannst, sonder jede kann nur einmal benutz werden und hat ein eigenen CD. Das Zweite ist, daß die NPCs in den Gebieten viel Schaden machen, viel aushalten und Spezialfähigkeiten haben, die in WoW nur in Instanzen oder Raid zu finden sind.

Rangeklassen sind aber genauso leicht zu spielen wie in WoW, man muss halt mehr Tasten drücken. Die Mobs sind halt gefährlicher und Sachen wie Castunterbrechung oder Stun benutzt du auch beim leveln. Assasine spielt sich hat wie Feral vor Patch 2.0 aber Beschwörer genauso langweilig wie der Hexenmeister.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Juni 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Also erstmal hab ich selber Feraldruide gespielt (Hatte 2 davon). Die Assasine in Aion spielt sich wie ein Feraldruide und nicht wie ein Schurke. bis hin zum Levelgefühl. Die Klasse kannst du einfach nur über Tastaturspielen, weil du ca 16 Fähigkeiten nutzt im Kampf. Was Aion so besonders und auch anspruchvoll mach sindn einfach 2 Ding. viele Fähigkeiten lösen Ketten aus, daß heisst es werden neue Fähigkeiten zeitweilig freigeschalten. Meist sind das 2-3. Du musst dich dann halt entscheiden ob du die mit dem Stun, oder die mit mehr Schaden oder die mit dem Verlangsamungseffekt einsetzt (als beispiel). Ausserdem gibt es keine Global cooldown, was dazuführt das man am Anfang des Kampfes meist mit dem Kopf erstmal über die Tastatur rollt ;-P Ist zwar nicht ganz so, aber ist auch bildlich gemeint. Du hast eben keine Fähigkeit, die du dauern einsetzen kannst, sonder jede kann nur einmal benutz werden und hat ein eigenen CD. Das Zweite ist, daß die NPCs in den Gebieten viel Schaden machen, viel aushalten und Spezialfähigkeiten haben, die in WoW nur in Instanzen oder Raid zu finden sind.
> 
> Rangeklassen sind aber genauso leicht zu spielen wie in WoW, man muss halt mehr Tasten drücken. Die Mobs sind halt gefährlicher und Sachen wie Castunterbrechung oder Stun benutzt du auch beim leveln. Assasine spielt sich hat wie Feral vor Patch 2.0 aber Beschwörer genauso langweilig wie der Hexenmeister.



Da macht mich doch eine Sache sofort stutzig... Seit wann gibt es in Aion keinen Global Cooldown? Als ich gespielt habe gab es definitiv sowas und der war um die 1 - 1,5 Sekunden. Sonst würde man ja keine /Delays für Macros brauchen und zudem könnten ohne GCD viele Klassen einfach per Macro andere 1hitten (mit einer Taste und instant).

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher, da es vielleicht geändert wurde, aber ich könnte schwören Aion hätte genauso wie WoW einen GCD.

Wo du natürlich Recht hast ist, dass Aion auf mehrere Skills setzt mit realtiv hohen Abklingzeiten. Bei den Chains hingegen ist die "Auswahl" gerade für PVP recht schnell eingegrenzt, da bestimmte Chains einfach so gar nicht lohnen oder eben die eine Sache so offensichtlich die bessere Wahl ist, dass die andere praktisch nie eingesetzt wird (oft muss man aber beide einsetzen, da die Abklingzeiten auch für Chainskills teilweise recht hoch sind und man dann eh wieder nur eine zur Auswahl hat).

Im Übrigen ist Aion PVP genauso gearabhängig wie WoW (oder vlt sogar noch mehr - die Equipsprünge sind gewaltig) und man hat gegen jemand mit Top-Gear (erworben durch Sitzfetisch im Übrigen) keine Chance. Daneben gibt es auch in Aion das "cc-lock" > tot Phänomen. Bestimmte Klassen konnten (keine Ahnung ob das geändert wurde) andere Klassen beliebig lange kiten, oder ins Dauerfear stecken oder im Stunlock halten, dass der andere sang und klanglos untergeht ohne überhaupt 1x eine sinnvolle Aktion setzen zu können. Anders gesagt, das Spiel hat eine grottige 1v1 Balance - wie fast alle MMOs.


----------



## Totemkrieger (7. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mir nächsten Monat auch mal ne Gamecard gönnen und meinen Kantor mal wieder raus kramen,mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt hat.


----------



## Silentpups (7. Juni 2010)

Aion hat nur Abklingzeiten auf Fertigkeiten mehr nicht.


----------



## La Saint (7. Juni 2010)

Frage in die Runde: Kann es sein, das die Chars nach Patch 1.9 weniger Schaden machen?

Aufgefallen ist es mir bei meiner Klerikerin, lvl 50 beim Rohstofffarmen. Da haue ich schon seit Wochen immer die gleichen Mobs um und weiß daher, wie lange so etwas dauert. Jetzt dauert es gefühlte 10-20% länger.

Vielleicht ein Global-Nerf um die Steigerung des Schadenoutputs durch die verschiedenen neuen Sachen auszugleichen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Thoraros (7. Juni 2010)

Einer meiner "Aion-Freunde" meint auch, dass es einen GCD gibt ca. 1 Sekunde sonst könnte man ja alle Instants, die man hat ohne Unterbrechung casten. Zum Thema Kettenskills bleibe ich lieber ruhig, denn in WoW hast du im Endeffekt eine größere Auswahl was man als nächstes ausführen möchte denn Ketten schreiben dir indirekt einen Spielstil vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (7. Juni 2010)

> denn Ketten schreiben dir indirekt einen Spielstil vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann spiel eine Klasse, die wenig bis gar keine Kettenskills hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vielleicht ein Global-Nerf um die Steigerung des Schadenoutputs durch die verschiedenen neuen Sachen auszugleichen?



In den Patchnotes stand nix, aber das mag nichts heißen, bestest Beispiel ist die Fähigkeit
"Geis Schwächen" beim Beschwörer, die macht x-Schaden und wenn es auf einen Geist angewandt wird nochmal
y-Schaden drauf, früher war es so sowohl x als auch y-Schaden skalierte mit Magieverstärkung, jetzt skaliert nurnoch 
Schaden-x und Schaden-y wird einfach draufgerechnet, was natürlich um die 900 Schaden weniger ausmacht!
Also eine indirekte Schadenssenkung, vond er auch nix in den Patchnotes stand, vl ist es bei dir etwas ähnliches!



> Im Übrigen ist Aion PVP genauso gearabhängig wie WoW (oder vlt sogar noch mehr - die Equipsprünge sind gewaltig) und man hat gegen jemand mit Top-Gear (erworben durch Sitzfetisch im Übrigen) keine Chance.



Aion ist EQ abhängig ja, aber selbst dauerzocker haben schwierigkeiten an das beste EQ zu kommen, wenn ihnen das Glück fehlt, so dass
es von diese Imba Roxxors nur sehr wenige gibt, man kann auch Blau Ausgestattet im PvP Spaß haben!




> Rangeklassen sind aber genauso leicht zu spielen wie in WoW



Definiere leicht, ich glaube kaum, dass es ein Gladiator im Dredgion schwerer hat als ich als Sm, der
immer sofort "first target" ist und schauen kann wie er dagegen überlebt, aber wir wollen es ja auch gar nicht 
anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> hmm. die täglichen quests sind im grunde genommen auch nur "gehe hin, töte 10 mobs"


Nur die 30er Dailys, die 40er waren bis jetzt bei mir ausschließlich PvP-Quests, was ziemlich spannend sein kann!



> Gibts es Gladis, die es hinkriegen, sorcer zu killen^^ und ist die Community immer noch so unglaublich nett?


Ein gut Ausgerüsteter Gladi ist einer der gefährlichsten Gegner im Spiel, ne Sorc zerpflückst du wie nix, wenn du denn
deine Klasse spielen kannst, sie nicht ihren 4K DP-Skill bereit hat und du mit deinen CC-Fähigkeiten umgehen kannst!
Ob die Com nett ist?
Naja Feinde werden nie nett sein, aber auf der eigenen Seite bin ich zumindest auf Kromede noch nie
auf die Nase gefallen!




> ber Beschwörer genauso langweilig wie der Hexenmeister.


Dann würde ich mal sagen spiel ihn lieber mal selber anstatt behauptungen aufzustellen, wenn
du im Dred bist deine aufgabe ist Schaden zu machen, Fears rauszubekommen, Gegner zu Silencen 
und du dann noch 2 Templer und ne assa an dir dran hast, dann kann ich nicht behaupten, dass das sonderlich leicht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte immer erstmal selber im hochlevligen PvP Spielen, bevor man sollche Aussagen macht!



> für pvp gab es nicht wirklich etwas neues, imo. und neue inis etc gibt es erst gegen ende des jahres mit 2.0.


Da hast du Recht, PvP ist unverändert wie vor 1.9 mit einigen kleinigkeiten (Dailys und Dredgion überarbeitung)
Aber 2.0 wird mMn DER PvP Patch, Groundabyss sei dank, da wird es geheule von Leuten geben, die heute schon über
Risse heulen!


----------



## Kklosti (7. Juni 2010)

ICh würde auch gerne was zu 1.9 sagen können, aber da sich der Support soviel Zeit lässt meinen Account wieder zu entsperren wegen eines Hacks wird das noch dauern. Warte schon geschlagene 2 Tage auf die neuen Zugangsdaten -.-


----------



## Fallensoul (7. Juni 2010)

Naja ich warte immerhin schon geschlagene 4 geschlagene Tage darauf überhaupt eine Antwort zu erhalten vom Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich will diese ganzen Eindrücke von 1.9 garnich so recht lesen da es mich nurnoch ungeduldiger macht ^^.

Euch noch viel Spaß in 1.9 auf das ich euch hoffentlich bald wieder folgen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Fallensoul


----------



## Braamséry (7. Juni 2010)

Sprecht mit dem englischen Support.

Das geht meist um ein vielfaches schneller.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Patch sehr zufrieden.
Dred ist am Anfang, wie zum Ende vor 1.9, nicht 

a) Assa holt surkanas allein
b) Mobs trading am Anfang
c) Besser für schlechtere Gruppen, für mich is das nu kein vorteil, aber das EQ geht nichtmehr so extrem auseinander.

Zu Klassen:

Wie etwas über mir schon gesagt wurde muss ein SM z.B. in Dred hauptsächlich fearen, dotten und silencen.
Wer das als SM nicht kann (natürlich nur wenn man net im dauerstun ist etc.) beherrscht man seine Klasse nicht ansatzweise.
Das ist so alswenn man als Hunter nur sehr begrenzt kiten kann.

Solche Leute sagen immer, dass es einfach ist, können ihre Klasse aber nur soweit spielen wie es wirklich einfach ist.


----------



## Dakirah (8. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Einer meiner "Aion-Freunde" meint auch, dass es einen GCD gibt ca. 1 Sekunde sonst könnte man ja alle Instants, die man hat ohne Unterbrechung casten. Zum Thema Kettenskills bleibe ich lieber ruhig, denn in WoW hast du im Endeffekt eine größere Auswahl was man als nächstes ausführen möchte denn Ketten schreiben dir indirekt einen Spielstil vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht ganz. In Aion wird die nächste Fähigkeit erst nach Abschluss der ausgeführten verfügbar. Wenn also die Animation der Fähigkeit abgeschlossen ist, das kannst du die nächste machen. Das sind bei schnellen Attacken zehntel Sekunden oder bei mehreren Waffenschwüngen auch mal 2 Sekunden. GCD in einem Spiel  gibt es nur, wenn es bei der Systemtechnik um ein 'Clock'-System handelt. Das ist eine Programmierart, die im letzten Jahrtausend benutzt wurde. Spieleab ca 2001 benutzen keine GCD mehr. Lineage (2001) oder EvEonline (2003) kennen schon keine GDC mehr.  WoW wurde zwar 2004 erst released, aber die Technik um 1998-2000 entwicktelt. Deswegen arbeitet WoW einem Clock-System auf der Serverseite und der Client mit DirectX 6 oder 7.


----------



## OldboyX (8. Juni 2010)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. In Aion wird die nächste Fähigkeit erst nach Abschluss der ausgeführten verfügbar. Wenn also die Animation der Fähigkeit abgeschlossen ist, das kannst du die nächste machen. Das sind bei schnellen Attacken zehntel Sekunden oder bei mehreren Waffenschwüngen auch mal 2 Sekunden. GCD in einem Spiel gibt es nur, wenn es bei der Systemtechnik um ein 'Clock'-System handelt. Das ist eine Programmierart, die im letzten Jahrtausend benutzt wurde. Spieleab ca 2001 benutzen keine GCD mehr. Lineage (2001) oder EvEonline (2003) kennen schon keine GDC mehr. WoW wurde zwar 2004 erst released, aber die Technik um 1998-2000 entwicktelt. Deswegen arbeitet WoW einem Clock-System auf der Serverseite und der Client mit DirectX 6 oder 7.




Schön die technischen Unterschiede kennenzulernen, aber unterm Strich ist es dennoch so, dass es für mich als Spieler ein ähnliches System ist und ich jedenfalls in Aion nichts davon merkte, dass ich großartig viele Dinge deutlich schneller nacheinander "facerollen" könnte als in WoW. Das läuft auf dasselbe hinaus, da sonst wie schon mehrfach erwähnt man mit Macros 1hitten könnte.

Der Nachteil dieses Systems ist übrigens der, dass manchmal Animation und sichtbare Abklingzeit nicht 100% stimmig sind, etwas das mich in Aion vor allem als Caster furchtbar genervt hat, denn obwohl die Castbar zu Ende ist ist man teilweise noch kurz angewurzelt und kann nichts machen während noch die Animation läuft (ganz schlimm auch bei HDRO).

BTW wie ist das dann bei WAR? Da gibts jedenfalls einen GCD und das Spiel sollte doch ziemlich neu sein.


----------



## Dakirah (8. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> BTW wie ist das dann bei WAR? Da gibts jedenfalls einen GCD und das Spiel sollte doch ziemlich neu sein.


Vermute mal, daß die Servertechnik von DAoC übernommen wurde und nur der Client neu ist. Wenn du dich einlesen wirlst zu dem Thema, kannst mal XNA google. Das ist ein freies C# Entwicklertool von Microsoft. Über das Thema kommst du auch Zugang zum Entwicklernetzwerk, wo halt Massen an Artikel zu Spieleentwicklung sind. Ist zwar alles Englisch, aber sehr informativ.


----------



## Tonkra (8. Juni 2010)

Mir gefallen die leichten Änderungen und das überarbeitete dredgion. anfangs störte es mich auch, dass die zeit fürs dred runtergeschraubt wurde, andererseits sind die kämpfe dadurch knackiger und kürzer.. man kann nicht unbedingt immer adhati den boss mitnehmen oder alle surks, wenn man keine super truppe hat.

Die leichten änderungen gefallen mir... in allem kann man sagen, dass 1.9. AION ein wenig ausgereifter wirken lassen sollte. was eas auch teils jetzt ist.


Dennoch ist es für mich ein softer patch mit letzten endes wenig zusätzlichen content. da freu ich mich eher auf 2.0. , wo ich mir schon mehr erwarte hinsichtlich ally instanzen, Ground abyss (total darauf gespannt bin), neue skills (hey wir beschwörer bekommen sleep als stigma ;D templer aoe dmg skills) usw.


----------



## Lacrymosa86 (8. Juni 2010)

Am Anfang war ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Skeptisch wie die Veränderungen sind.
Ich find den Patch äußerst gelungen.
Man bekommt mehr exp bei quests (bei ner quest die vorher 900 000 EP gab gibts jetzt 2 mio)
Dann wurde einem der Miraju-Hosen Versuche enorm erleichert.
Ebenfalls ist die Fusionierung der Waffen Top.
Die Dailyquests sind auch super (ap for free)
Und jeder char ist eine echte pvpmaschine =P


----------



## Ts_Marie (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja sehr versucht es wieder zu spielen.... Das K.O Thema bei Aion war für mich (obwohl ich mich bis knapp vor 40 durchgekämpft hatte) einfach die Tatsache das die quest irgendwann nicht nur Rar wurden, sondern Questen von den EXP her einfach sinnlos war da die mobs mir in weniger zeit viel mehr gegeben hatten, wenn sich das inzwischen geändert hat könnt das leveln auch wieder motivierend sein, allerdings hab ich die befürchtung das es für mein geschmack immer noch zu niedrig ist und die änderung drotzdem nicht spürbar genug ist und am ende es dann doch wieder nur gegrinde wird beim leveln


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

Also ich wollte nu endlich den Patch runterladen aber der Downloader sagt nur "Neuer Verbindungsversuch".... tut sich nix.

Gibts den Patch auch als Direct Download ? Und bitte nicht den ganzen Client.


----------



## Shinar (11. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nu endlich den Patch runterladen aber der Downloader sagt nur "Neuer Verbindungsversuch".... tut sich nix.
> 
> Gibts den Patch auch als Direct Download ? Und bitte nicht den ganzen Client.




Ach Stancer schaut sich auch wieder mal in Atreia um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da gibts ja ein richtes Treffen alter Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

Hatte keine Zeit zum zocken, war auf ner beruflichen Weiterbildung im Cisco-Routing Bereich. Nur am lernen gewesen die letzten 4-5 Wochen....

Aber kannst mir bei meinem Problem denn helfen ? Downloader sagt immernoch "Neuer Verbindungsversuch"


----------



## Geige (11. Juni 2010)

Ev einen Dirketdowloade versuchen, der inzwischen auch von Nc Soft
selbst angeboten wird?
http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/view?articleID=669&page=


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

ja das ist der komplette client, den ich nicht runterladen will. 11,5GB sind bisl viel, da drosselt mir die Telekom sofort wieder die Leitung (UMTS)

Ich such nur den Patch...

Edit : Hab ne Downloadquelle gefunden, also erledigt. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die Änderungen.

@Shinar : Mein Account war übrigens durchgehend aktiv. Hätte jederzeit spielen können, hatte halt nur keine Zeit, denn gibt wichtigere Dinge als Aion und dazu zählt auch der Beruf !


----------



## Enrico300 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, erstmal muss ich sagen ist Aion im grunde kein schlechtes MMO, aber es gibt einige Sachen, da wird einen echt schlecht!!
Die Dropraten sind einfach nur lächerlich und das ist einfach eine Tatsache, auch brauche ich nicht WoW als Beispiel nehmen, Hrdro, AoC, Warhammer u.a. reichen da auch, dort dropen die bossen auch zu 100% was, dass heisst der Spieler wird für seine Mühe Belohnt, dann sollen sie die Id höher ansetzten damit die Instanz nicht abgefarmt wird!!
Weltbosse, Rarmobs dort kann man die Dropraten so lassen, da ich nicht unbedingt PvP Spieler bin und der Abyss mir nicht gefällt, lass ich mal das PvP Equip außen vor.
Da finde ich PvP in den Level Zonen schöner und spannender.

Was auch noch sehr zum Totlachen ist, ist wenn man socklen will, ok nehmen wir mal an du hast ein Item mit 3 sockelplätzen, du sockelst 2 und der 3 schlägt fehl, dann sind alle weg^^ich meine was soll das, wenn der eine weg wäre, dann ok aber alle,Lol!!!
Schaut euch die geilen Events in Korea an, das mit dem WM-Event ist doch hammer geil oder, ich meine die Idee mit dem Fussballshugo, geile Sache und was ist mit uns, was ist mit den Westlichen Spieler?
Ich stelle mir die Fragen, gibt es sowas wie eine Kommunikation zwischen den Entwicklern in Korea und Ncsoft West, wissen die dort drüben, dass viele hier unzufrieden sind.....HALLOOOOO.....WO BLEIBEN INFO ZU UNSEREM DOCH SO GELIEBTEN AION, WO????????

Vielleicht verstehen mich jetzt viele falsch und denken ich möchte Aion schlecht machen, nein ich bin Aion Fan, aber ich bin nicht blind, ich rede nicht alles schön wie diese Communtiy Manager von Ncsoft, ich möchte wie ihr das Aion besser wird, aber momentan gibt es einige dinge, die einfach schlecht durchdacht sind und das Spielen doch eher Frustig macht als Spaß!
DP musste 180k zahlen um reingehen zu können, Sh Käse Quest 30mal+ 115k Käse^^, Spion/Gruppen quest einfach nicht reizvoll im Lowgebieten, da die Belohnungen schlecht sind, warum soll ich mir die Hucke vollhauen lassen für 100ap, warum soll ich Gruppen quests in Elitegebieten machen, für ein Trank oder graues item?
HQ Quests, cool Stiefel mit 20% speed, ja aber mit einer 6 oder selbst 4 mann gruppe, kann immer nur einer looten, ok Ncsoft 10std später.^^
Berufe, die Idee etwas kriten zu lassen, öhm ja Hahaha, ich meine da macht man sich die Mühe geht Stunden farmen und dann kritet die Scheisse nicht, aaaahhhhh Fuck You!!!
Empfehlen, kann ich nur Alchi oder Kochen, bei allen anderen lohnt sich bis jetzt net wirklich!

Deava Set, yes ich habe es^^ geile Idee 5 char auf 30^^, wo das Questen ja sau schnell geht, wa^^aber hey no Problem for me!
Miraju Set, muss kriten, genau muss kriten^^Scheisse wenn das mal keine geile Idee seitens der Entwickler ist, na ja is eben was besonderes, nicht wahr!!
Ich mag zwar Glückkeckse, aber kein Glücks Spiel, aber hey Wayne, die Entwickler in Korea denken ja eh Aion is ne Bombe hier bei uns, na dann geh ich mal wieder Aion zocken^^wollte nur mal so meine Gedanken schreiben über ein Spiel was nicht schlecht ist, aber hart und ich möchte ja Spaß haben in einem MMO und es sollte niemals in Arbeit ausarten!!

In diesem Sinne, haut rein!!


Ps.Ist aus dem Offiziellen Aion Forum, von mir geschreiben!


----------



## Comp4ny (16. Juni 2010)

AION ist ein Asia Game welches seine Haupteinnahmen in ASIEN macht und der Westen nur eine Nebeneinnahme.
Somit ist es doch klar das in ASIEN eher für die Community gearbeitet wird und die Wessis erst später oder garnichts bekommen.
Vieleicht liegt es auch einfach darin das die Asiaten nicht so viele Mimimi-Posts / Threads schreiben?

Klar ärgere ich mich auch über vieles.. aber geändert werden Grundprinzipe garnicht bis nur sehr selten.
Darunter auch diese Sockel-Geschichte.
Mich stört auch das Unlogische Gewinnungssystem beim Essenz / Äther-Farmen. Sollte abgeschaft werden und
wie bei WoW eingebaut werden.. Draufklicken, Ladebalken, Fertig.

Naja... was willste machen... auf Communitys legen viele MMOs keinen Wert mehr,
hauptsache GELD GELD GEEEEEEEEEEEEELD


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2010)

Und geld erhält man nur, wenn man die kunden zufrieden stellt.. du pappnase..
dass die koris weniger heulen als westspieler, ist ja mal ein totaler irrglaube.. google translate ist dein freund und lass dir aion kori foren übersetzen.

dass jetzt auf keine wünsche auf den westen eingegangen wird, kann man ja überhaupt mal nicht von reden.. mehr quest exp, bessere droprate in den instanzen.. solo pvm instanzen in den low leveln (ab 2.0.) , ground abyss wo kein fliegen möglich ist.. pets.. neue flugtransportwege durch gleitkanäle.. Instanzen für Gruppenallianzen.. usw.

und und.. wo kann man da also nicht davon reden, dass auf keine wünsche eingegangen wird? undlogischer gehts da auch nimmer.
was ist mit dem lucky balken beim farmen so verkehrt? soll alles easy mode wie in wow sein? ist es deshalb schlecht weils anders ist? und die höchsten verbesserungssteine und alle sockel voll bekommen sollen auch nur die besseren können.. warum soll jeder alles gleich haben und können?


dafür ist ein MMorpg da um auch erfolgserlebnisse zu haben, indem man sich was erarbeitet oder sein char in erfahrungen steigt und mächtiger wird.
wenn man auf communities keinen wert legt, bekommt man auch kein geld so einfach ist das. Wie hirnrissig immer diese argumente sind. du solltest kein geschäftsmann werden, wenn du so denkst.


Und Imho gibt es in 1.9. nicht viele änderungen, da es sich eher um einen patch handelt um anpassungen zu machen.. der richtige content wird erst mit 2.0 aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## Cerom (17. Juni 2010)

Also das auf Wünsche im Westen eingegangen wird glaubst du doch selbst nicht wirklich oder ?

Warum halten alle die Koreaner für so stumpfsinnig das ihnen Aion so gefällt wie Ncsoft es ihnen vorsetzt ? Natürlich haben die Koreaner genug Änderungswünsche, und nur die werden berücksichtigt. Hier im Westen freuen wir uns wenn wir dann diese Änderungen 1 zu 1 übernehmen. Außer der Sprache gibt es keine Änderung die Aion-Korea von Aion-West unterscheidet. Aion ist ein Klasse Spiel. Nurhier im Westen findet einfach eine Zweitverwertung statt. Der finaziele Einsatz ist so gering wie irgendwie nur Möglich. Ncwest ist anscheinend auch völlig machtlos, einzig die Leute hinhalten ist ihre Aufgabe. Irgendwelche Kompetenzen oder gar große finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben die nicht. Oder warum glaubst du gibt es dieses Billigstforum, vom Support ganz zu schweigen.

Aion hätte auch im Westen das Zeug wirklich groß zu werden. Nur anscheinend hat Ncsoft (Korea) das gar nicht vor. Sie wollen einfach nur ein paar zusätzliche Einnahmen haben, ohne Risiko, in Asien läuft es ihnen gut genug.


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2010)

achso und housing was man im trailer gesehen hat (davon abgesehen ob es überhaupt mal umgesetzt wird) stammt wohl auch aus asien? ich kenne kein asiatisches MMorpg welches housing besitzt und woher DU und viele andere das wissen nehmen, dass koreaner zufrieden sind? selbst die haben sich über die quest exp beklagt.

zumindest was ich so aus den koreanischen foren dank schlechter google übersetzung verstanden hab.. ihr tut so als ob koreaner so ganz andere menschen wären.. nurmal so.. WoW ist dort auch das erfolgreichste MMO... sicher nicht, weils -das- grindspiel schlechthin ist. die geschmäcker liegen nicht mehr so weit auseinander.


Aber zu sagen es wurden so gar keine wünsche berücksichtigt ist ja nunmal humbuk.. da brauchste dir nur den 2.0. oder den 3.0 trailer reinzuziehen..
höhere dropraten, mehr exp beim questen, nen ground abyss.. das alles hab ich aus WEST foren entnommen und du sagst nix wird berücksichtigt? OMG!!

was ist an dem offi forum auszusetzen? sorry soviel dumfug..



Ground abyss... das war sicher kein wunsch der koreaner, da immer gesagt wird, koreaner hätten nichts für rvr übrig.
und housing kann ich mir nun beim besten willen nicht als korea wunsch vorstellen, dein ernst ja?


Womit ich dir recht gebe, NCwest stehen wenig mittel für werbung etc. bereit.


----------



## Cerom (17. Juni 2010)

Es ist mein Ernst. In Korea sind die westlichen Wünsche völlig egal. Alle Änderungen sind nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Wünsche der westlichen Spieler gekommen sondern einfach weil Ncsoft Aion für den asiatischen Markt weiter entwickelt. 

Das Forum ist relativ neu und mittlerweile zwar nichts besonders, sondern beinhaltet nur die einfachsten Funktionen, nur schon dafür hat Nccoft(west) über ein halbes Jahr gebraucht. Das Forum bis dahin war eine einzige Katastrophe. 

Wie spielen hier im Westen keine andere Version von Aion. Das Spiel ist in allen Punkten genau das Gleiche wie in Korea, lediglich übersetzt. Ncsoft kümmern die Wünsche der westliche Spieler einen feuchten Kehricht. Lediglich das auch die koreanischen Spieler nicht ewig nur grinden wollen und auch gern Sachen wie housing möchten oder auch gern Questen, kommt uns entgegen. Im Westen findet lediglich eine Zweitverwertung statt. Da fließt kein Geld um Aion an uns anzupassen. Ansonsten müßte die koreanische Version ja wenigstens etwas von unserer abweichen.

Ich spiele Aion sehr gern, es ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ich kann damit leben. Nur ich rede mir doch nichts ein oder lasse mir etwas einreden, wenn die Sache so offensichtlich ist.


----------



## La Saint (17. Juni 2010)

Tonkra schrieb:


> was ist mit dem lucky balken beim farmen so verkehrt? soll alles easy mode wie in wow sein? ist es deshalb schlecht weils anders ist? und die höchsten verbesserungssteine und alle sockel voll bekommen sollen auch nur die besseren können.. warum soll jeder alles gleich haben und können?
> 
> dafür ist ein MMorpg da um auch erfolgserlebnisse zu haben, indem man sich was erarbeitet oder sein char in erfahrungen steigt und mächtiger wird.



Können wir mal drüber reden? ^^

In deinem Post ist ein logischer Bruch. Du setzt nämlich "Glück" und "Arbeit" gleich. Ein MMORPG ist da, damit die Leute ein Erfolgserlebnis haben. Richtig. In der Regel durch zielgerichtetes und überlegtes Handeln. Ebenfalls richtig. Das nennt man im Volksmund auch "auf eine Sache hinarbeiten". Wenn der Char dadurch erfahrener und mächtiger wird, kann man das mit Recht als Erfolg bezeichnen.

In meinen Augen ist es aber kein Erfolg, wenn eine Sache nur vom Glück abhängt. Und da fällt bei Aion erschreckend viel drunter. Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel mit den Manasteinen. Es hat absolut nichts mit Können zu tun, wenn ich für das Sockeln eines goldenen Items 4 Manasteine brauche. Das ist pures Glück. Und im Gegenzug ist auch nicht automatisch derjenigen ein Depp, der dafür 40 braucht. Das ist pures Pech.

Und es ist natürlich pure Absicht. In Aion kann nämlich Pech mit Gold ausgeglichen werden. Genau das ist der Trick. NCSoft steuert über die Preise die Spielzeit. Desto teurer eine Sachen ist (hier im Schnitt 20 Manasteine statt 4 für eine Sockelung) und umso schwieriger man an das Gold kommt, um so länger muß ein Spieler spielen um ein gestecktes Ziel zu erreichen.

Ich bin sicher, ein NCSoft-Mathematiker wird dir genau sagen können, um wieviel Stunden sich die durchschnittliche Spielzeit eines Accounts verlängert, wenn bei der Manasteinsockelung das Proc-Level um 1% gesenkt wird. Und um dem üblichen Argument vorzubeugen: Solche Rechnungen sind vollkommen unabhängig davon, das wir hier monatlich Spielzeit kaufen.

Fazit: Sammeln, Craften, Sockeln und Verzaubern hat in Aion nichts mit Können zu tun. Es hängt nur von der Höhe des Taschengeldes ab (egal, ob von Eltern, Lebenspartner oder sich selbst gewährt ^^).

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Enrico300 (17. Juni 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Also das auf Wünsche im Westen eingegangen wird glaubst du doch selbst nicht wirklich oder ?
> 
> Warum halten alle die Koreaner für so stumpfsinnig das ihnen Aion so gefällt wie Ncsoft es ihnen vorsetzt ? Natürlich haben die Koreaner genug Änderungswünsche, und nur die werden berücksichtigt. Hier im Westen freuen wir uns wenn wir dann diese Änderungen 1 zu 1 übernehmen. Außer der Sprache gibt es keine Änderung die Aion-Korea von Aion-West unterscheidet. Aion ist ein Klasse Spiel. Nurhier im Westen findet einfach eine Zweitverwertung statt. Der finaziele Einsatz ist so gering wie irgendwie nur Möglich. Ncwest ist anscheinend auch völlig machtlos, einzig die Leute hinhalten ist ihre Aufgabe. Irgendwelche Kompetenzen oder gar große finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben die nicht. Oder warum glaubst du gibt es dieses Billigstforum, vom Support ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Aion hätte auch im Westen das Zeug wirklich groß zu werden. Nur anscheinend hat Ncsoft (Korea) das gar nicht vor. Sie wollen einfach nur ein paar zusätzliche Einnahmen haben, ohne Risiko, in Asien läuft es ihnen gut genug.





Mal angenommen das ist so, ich will hier keine behauptungen aufstellen, aber vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum Amboss gegangen ist???


----------



## Tonkra (18. Juni 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Es ist mein Ernst. In Korea sind die westlichen Wünsche völlig egal. Alle Änderungen sind nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Wünsche der westlichen Spieler gekommen sondern einfach weil Ncsoft Aion für den asiatischen Markt weiter entwickelt.
> 
> Das Forum ist relativ neu und mittlerweile zwar nichts besonders, sondern beinhaltet nur die einfachsten Funktionen, nur schon dafür hat Nccoft(west) über ein halbes Jahr gebraucht. Das Forum bis dahin war eine einzige Katastrophe.
> 
> ...



HAST DU AUCH NUR irgendeinen Punkt von meinen Post mal an dir rangelassen?


Wenn du meinst housing , höhere dropraten, höhere Quest-Exp und Groundabyss und pets sind wünsche aus Asien, die umgesetzt wurden.
Dann macht es keinen sinn mehr mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. da spricht man gegen ne wand.

für dich müssen sich die versionen unterscheiden, damit offensichtlich ist das auf den westen eingegangen wird? Ich finde Aion ist immernoch -ein- spiel und nicht zwei verschiedene. WENN es doch offensichtlich ist.. Das Quest EXP, Ground abyss und Housing DIE WESTANPASSUNGEN sind?

zumal welcher wachsende konzern hat kein interesse daran, mehr einnahmen zu erzielen? dann würden die ihren job super schlecht machen.
wozu gab es die sammlung seitens NCWest von den wünschen der spieler?

VIELE davon sieht man in trailer von 2.0. und im visions trailer. *(Ob sie umgesetzt wurden sind eine komplett andere sache! aber sie sind zumindest ganz oben angekommen!)* wie sehr offensichtlicher muss man es dir als unzufriedenen spieler machen?

GANZ ehrlich, da versteh ich wie hoffnungslos die arbeit der meisten Community Managers aus den MMOrpgs ist.. man kann -noch- so viel auflisten welche wünsche in patch XY umgesetzt wurden. es wird sowieso geheult oder gar nicht erst aufgenommen. Wie würdest du so ein verhalten mancher spieleräußerungen bezeichnen? kein reallife mehr, dass solche änderungen zu wenig sind und das spiel nicht mehr als spiel angesehen wird? viel zu verbissen auf änderungen geschaut wird? ich finde es dumm, scheinbar völlig unbeirrbar in ihrer ansicht.. ick verstehs zumindest nicht. 
Weils > da reingeht und > da wieder rausgeht.



Welche deiner wünsche werden nicht berücksichtig in den kommenden Patches , dabei ausgehend von dem was man im trailer von 2.0. und 3.0 sehen kann? *welche wünsche werden FÜR DICH* nicht berücksichtigt? wenn du jetzt konstruktiv diskutieren willst, lieste diese auf.
Ansonsten lass das unkonstruktive diskutieren sein. ich habe fakten aufgelistet.. bei dir liest man (wie gewöhnlich bei allen) nur blablubb.

Mir gefällt AION auch nicht zu 100% mir fehlt die abwechslung.. die ich mir mit den kommenden instanzen und dem ground abyss erhoffe. mir geben Mobs IMMERNOCH viel zu wenig EXP.. genauso wie die quests. aber das war hier nicht thema.
*Ich sehe* aber, -objektiv- , dass dort in 2.0. vieles umgesetzt wurde, was in den *westlichen foren* an wünschen geäußert wurden. *Wie oft* hat man gehört man wolle eine rvr zone wo fliegen nicht möglich ist, wie oft hat man gehört quests geben zu wenig exp.. und und das kann doch also nicht *dein ernst* sein, dass *absolut nichts* umgesetzt wurde? (ground abyss, -deutlich- erhöhte droprate von items, pets, ally instanzen usw.). also so Fair bin ich dann doch.

ick verstehe deine aussage bei weitem nicht, und diese finde ich doch schon ziemlich unfair.. und ich rede dir nichts ein.. dazu brauchst du dir nur auch mal anzuschauen (wo wir wieder bei absolut unbeirrbar wären) was in den patches drinne ist.. da steht ne liste und schau, welche wünsche davon in den einschlägigen foren tag täglich zu lesen waren.

guten tag..


----------



## Nahemis (18. Juni 2010)

In irgendeinem Forum hab ich mal einen Satz gelesen, den ich ganz interessant finde: " Ein Spiel kann noch so gut sein, letztenendes wird es von seinen Spielern zu Grunde gerichtet"

Ich finde genau das trifft im Moment auf World of Warcraft zu. Eigentlich ein super Spiel aber weil die Entwickler den Spielern alles recht machen wollten, hat es für viele Spieler seinen ursprünglichen Charm verlohren.

Ich hoffe das es bei Aion nicht genau so wird.

mfg


----------



## La Saint (23. Juni 2010)

Hi,

da ich deswegen nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte stelle ich die Frage einfach hier:

*Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neue Verankerungshilfe aus Patch 1.9?*

Folgender Hintergrund:

Mir ist es endlich gelungen die Waffenquest abzuschließen (solo, Versuche mit 3 unterschiedlichen Gruppen sind daneben gegangen) und jetzt besitze ich den goldenen Betonis-Stab. Den habe ich dann mit meinem alten Stab "Pserons Blumenstock" verschmolzen, was auch problemlos funktionierte.

Als nächstes sollte der neue fusionierte Stab noch verzaubert werden. Das Itemlevel des Betonis-Stabs ist 45, also habe ich mir für viel Kinah einen lvl 56 Verzauberungsstein gekauft. Um sicherzugehen, dass das Geld nicht vergeudet ist, besorgte ich mir noch zusätzlich eine der neuen Verzauberungshilfen. Und zwar in der Quailität "sagenhaft" (gold). Der Hinweistext des Hilfesteins sagte auch ausdrücklich "Unterstützt die Verzauberung von einzigartigen Gegenständen". Es sollte also mit dem goldenen Stab gehen.

Beim Verzaubern des Betonis-Stab erschien dann auch ein neues Fenster für die Verzauberungshilfe mit dem Text "Wollen sie den Betonis-Stab verzaubern", im Fenster selbst war aber von mehren Einträgen nur der Eintrag "Verzaubern ohne Verzauberungshilfe" aktiviert. Ich konnte das auch nicht ändern, weil alle anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten ausgegraut waren.

Letztendlich habe ich dann den Stab aus diesem Fenster heraus auch ohne Hilfe verzaubert. Aber das war pures Roulett.

Frage jetzt: Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Wieso konnte ich die Verzauberungshilfe nicht benutzen?

cu
Lasaint

Edit: Da wir schon gerade dabei sind. Die Patchnotes 1.9 sagen zu den neuen verschiebbaren Aktionsleisten "Klickt man auf das Schloßsymbol, dann werden alle unbelegten Plätze verborgen". Das funktioniert aber nur mit den alten Aktionsleisten. Bei den neuen Aktionsleisten bleiben die unbelegten Plätze trotzdem sichtbar. Was sehr stört. Ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Virthu (23. Juni 2010)

wirrklich viel habe ich damit nicht herumexperimentiert. du brauchst jedoch anscheinend je nach seltenheitsgrad der waffe ensprechende verrzauberungshilfen - in deinem fall gold. und obendrein genug davon, da je nach dem verzauberungsstein deutlich mehr verzauberungshilfen fällig werden als z.b. für steine niedriger stufe. hast du nicht genug im inventar, werden sie eben nicht genutzt. aber im fenster müsste eigentlich stehen, wieviele man braucht.

darüberhinaus sollte man nach der allgemeinen meinung für goldene items verzauberungssteine mit ca 20 bis 25 level über dem item level nehmen, damit die verzauberung hohe erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit hat. die verzauberungshilfen sollen die wahrscheinlichkeit auff erfolg angeblich nur um 10-11% steigern.


----------



## Geige (23. Juni 2010)

Verzauberungshilfen steigern die Wahrscheinlchkeit wirklich nicht um allzuviele %-Püncktchen,
10% dürften es sein, mehr nicht.
Da diese hilfen auch nicht ganz billig sind lohnt sich deren Einsatz mMn erst bei einer Verz.-Stufe von 11+, da
ab hier ein Fehlgeschlagenes verzaubern den Gegenstand zurückwirft auf die 10te Stufe, was durchaus mal
an die 20 Millionen Kinah kosten könnte!


----------

